# a lil off topic



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

Whats up everyone. I was just wondering if any of you guys in the los angeles area or san fernando area knows of anyone who is selling puppies either a Bulldog or a Boxer. My bro is looking for one and is willing to pay a decent amount....so hit me up if you know of anyone.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

last i checked, i knew myself....i dont sell em but i can get em cheap.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

Albert See if you can get me a Boxer preferably......puppy we will pay u and we will go over to oxnard and get it....see whats up


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i almost ran over a dog the other day.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

I hit a dog the other day. lol.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> I hit a dog the other day. lol.


jay u almost ran over a lady when i was riding in your car back a few months ago !


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

the dog at then end of my block chases my car and tries to bite the shit out of it when i cruise by......came close to hitting it a couple of times....maybe distemper???!!! :crazy:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

oh my god.....my ex hit a dog b4 in his truck its kinda gross but i have never hit a dog i ran over a squirrel tho dam those things come out of nowhere its like they want to die.......


----------

